# white shep turning yellow..



## luke4275

My pup, 1.5 yrs old.. sold as a snow white.. Seems the snow has stopped and he has plenty of yellow at the back of the legs and along the spine.. can a breeder of white sheps suggest a bluing shampoo that actually works great, just as good as the very expensive ones, yet has a low cost? I bought an expensive one on line, and it sure worked well ( forgot name) and some bought locally not as good,, help.. I donot like to see this, as all my other whites, were always white..


----------



## Xeph

Sounds pretty normal to me. Lots of whites have a cream/yellow overcast color


----------



## msvette2u

I thought the same thing, but I'm not a breeder so can't recommend a good shampoo


----------



## Liesje

Since this is in the conformation section and white shepherds are often shown in the UKC ring I'll just say that using special shampoos and treatments is not allowed in UKC, the dog must be minimally groomed (bathed and brushed) and shown naturally.


----------



## kiya

Lakota has some creamy/yellow tints on the tips of her ears her back and I think on her tail I'll have to look closer when I get home. She also has a tiny black spot on her shoulder.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

I have enough problems keeping up with coloring my own hair, not about to start bleaching the dogs. 
My two are always whiter in the summer. Always figured the sun bleaches out the color just like with people who have blond hair.


----------



## Jmm4

Luke, it is common as they age to start to go to a more cream color, or even yellowish. With that being said, for pee or other stains you might try Ring 5 Bright White Shampoo or maybe Chris Christensen White on White. I really like BioGroom, they have a shampoo for white coats.

Make sure you brush out the coat really well before diluting the shampoo and scrubbing it in. I like to use a slicker brush. Rinse it really well. I'm not sure if you need to leave it in for a certain amount of time or not, but the directions will tell you  

Good luck 

Julie


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freestep

luke4275 said:


> My pup, 1.5 yrs old.. sold as a snow white.. Seems the snow has stopped and he has plenty of yellow at the back of the legs and along the spine.. can a breeder of white sheps suggest a bluing shampoo that actually works great, just as good as the very expensive ones, yet has a low cost? I bought an expensive one on line, and it sure worked well ( forgot name) and some bought locally not as good,, help.. I donot like to see this, as all my other whites, were always white..


Some white GSD's do have a golden-tan tinge to their back, saddle area, and ears. If that is natural pigment, there is no shampoo that will get it out. If it is staining from pee, dirt, grass, or whatever, you could try a bluing bath. If you don't have a special whitening shampoo, you can dilute your regular dog shampoo with water and add a couple squirts of laundry bluing. Mix well and shampoo up the dog, letting the shampoo sit for 5 minutes or so. Rinse, then dilute some white vinegar with warm water and pour the solution over the dog. Let that solution sit on the dog for a couple minutes, then rinse lightly.

If this doesn't turn your dog sparkling white, nothing will.


----------



## Shaolin

After a run-in with a skunk, we used a cocktail given to us from our vet, (Baking Soda, Peroxide, and Dawn dish soap). Finn had never looked so bright! We weren't using it to brighten him up, but it did the trick. We also use a shampoo from PetCo called MagicCoat Shampoo. It works well and wasn't too expensive.


----------

